# EMT Practical -- EMTs NEEDED!



## IMSargon (May 9, 2006)

EMTs in training need some help from EMTs who can get to Durham, NH. A friend said I should ask for help here.

Our class has just finished, but we only have a couple EMTs signed up to help out with the practical on Saturday the 13th. If we don't get about 10 by tomorrow morning, the practical is canceled! Without the practical we can't get certified, which means no EMTing this summer for me or the other students - I think there's about 30 of us. You get some free food, and get paid by the state of NH! You don't need to be registered as in EMT in NH to help us out, you only need to be an EMT.

It'd be a horrible thing if our whole class didn't get certified because we couldn't find enough people to help us out. Think how great you'd feel adding new members to the EMT community, meeting fun new people, and getting paid all at the same time! Please help! Just leave me a post to say you're interested, and I'll give you my e-mail.

Thanks,
-Sargon


----------



## Jon (May 9, 2006)

We have a member or two on here from NH... Dunno if they are around...

I'd love to help... but I'm in PA


----------



## Wingnut (May 9, 2006)

I'd be more than happy to help but same problem, I'm in FL. You might also want to check out EMTvillage, and emt city.


----------



## MMiz (May 9, 2006)

When I took the NR we took turns being patients.  I don't see why you can't do that.

Good luck!


----------



## IMSargon (May 10, 2006)

***UPDATE 5/10/06***

The decision has been made NOT to cancel the practical! Thanks to everyone who responded. If anyone knows some First Responders from NH who would like to help, we still have space for them. Again, a hundred thanks to everyone.

-Sargon


----------



## Wingnut (May 10, 2006)

Glad to see it wasn't canceled! I don't know how much help we were but good luck!!!


----------



## traveling (Oct 25, 2007)

What was it canceled?


----------



## IMSargon (Oct 26, 2007)

> traveling:  What was it canceled?



Nope, we were able to get some EMTs from as far as 100 miles away to give us a hand. I have since gotten my certification and have been practicing for a year at the basic level with McGregor EMS 

-Sargon


----------



## traveling (Oct 26, 2007)

Sargon, thanks for telling me.


----------

